# Beginning the process of adoption



## thbslawson (Sep 17, 2014)

After several years of seeking counsel and praying we have begun pursuing adoption. We hope, by God's grace, to adopt an infant domestically. This is going to be a rather costly process (about $30k), so prayers for that would be greatly appreciated. We will be doing some fundraisers and such, and our church is behind us 100%. If you'd like to keep up with us and how things are going you can visit the website we've setup.

slawsonadoption.com

Thanks!


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonderful endeavor, Godspeed to you.


----------

